# Vodka in cooking



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Can you use Vodka in cooking?  Have some to use up!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2004)

I guess the most popular one I can think of is a vodka sauce.  If you type into google - "vodka sauce", recipe - you will have quite a few choices.

or type in - vodka in food recipes


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 30, 2004)

How about just drinking it....>Vodka and Cranberry juicee......oh dang now I got a another craving and it's only 12 30......


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

What's vodka sauce like?

I did try drinking it but its horrible!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2004)

ok, here's a simple vodka sauce recipe - But remember, the vodka isn't going to go bad so if you still don't use it all just put it in the cupboard or do a search on google for more recipes.  I saw one one time where you cured salmon in it.  It's out there somewhere! LOL

1 quart Simple Tomato Sauce, recipe follows, or store-bought marinara sauce, blended until smooth 
1 cup vodka 
1/2 cup heavy cream, at room temperature 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan 
1 pound penne


Simmer the tomato sauce and vodka in a heavy large skillet over low heat until the mixture reduces by 1/4, stirring often, about 20 minutes. Stir the cream into the tomato and vodka sauce. Simmer over low heat until the sauce is heated through. Stir in the Parmesan cheese until melted and well blended. 

Meanwhile, cook the pasta in a large pot of boiling salted water until al dente, tender but still firm to the bite, stirring occasionally, about 8 minutes. Drain the pasta and transfer it to the pan with the sauce, and toss to coat.


*Simple Tomato Sauce:* 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 small onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 stalk celery, chopped 
1 carrot, chopped 
2 (32-ounce) cans crushed tomatoes 
4 to 6 basil leaves 
2 dried bay leaves 
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper 
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, optional

In a large casserole pot, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion and garlic and saute until soft and translucent, about 2 minutes. Add celery and carrot and season with salt and pepper. Saute until all the vegetables are soft, about 5 minutes. Add tomatoes, basil, and bay leaves and reduce the heat to low. Cover the pot and simmer for 1 hour or until thick. Remove bay leaves and taste for seasoning. If sauce tastes too acidic, add unsalted butter, 1 tablespoon at a time, to round out the flavor. 

Pour half the tomato sauce into the bowl of a food processor. Process until smooth. Continue with remaining tomato sauce. 

If not using all the sauce, allow it to cool completely and then pour 1 to 2 cup portions into plastic freezer bags. Freeze for up to 6 months.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jun 30, 2004)

Vodka is great to cook with , it makes a great sauce and can get you sauced. My favorite is Shrimp w/ Vodka Sauce. Yum.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Elf


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2004)

LOL - (it won't really get you sauced but it does make a great sauce!)

Oh, and I just remembered another great one - shrim fra diavolo/diavalo - not sure on spelling - I need to get to the Farmer's Market before they pull up tents - I'll post when I get back.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks all


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 30, 2004)

Make sure you are not cooking with flavored vodka. It did NOT taste good.  :x


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 1, 2004)

No this is the "plain" stuff, I think if it was flavoured i might prefer it more as a drink!


----------



## chefmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*vodka for cooking*

I have a recipe for a chicken breast marinade.

1/2 cup water
1/4 cup olive oil
zest and juice of one lime
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon vodka
1 clove garlic, pressed
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

4-6 boneless skinless chicken breasts Place marinade ingredients in one gallon Ziploc bag, put in chicken, seal.  

Marinate for 2-3 hours or overnight (best to do overnight)


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2004)

Vodka is great to cook with when you need the alcohol, but not the flavor. Certain flavors are alcohol soluble meaning you will only taste those flavors when there is alcohol involved. Tomatoes have one of these flavor compounds. Here is a great recipe that uses vodka...

PENNE ALA VODKA 

One 35-ounce can Italian plum tomatoes (preferably San Marzano) with their liquid
1 pound penne
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
10 cloves garlic, peeled
Crushed hot red pepper
1/4 cup vodka
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons unsalted butter or olive oil for finishing the sauce, if you like
2 to 3 tablespoons chopped fresh Italian parsley
3/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, plus more for passing if you like

Bring 6 quarts of salted water to a boil in an 8-quart pot over high heat.

Pour the tomatoes and their liquid into the work bowl of a food processor. Using quick on/off pulses, process the tomatoes just until they are finely chopped. (Longer processing will aerate the tomatoes, turning them pink.)

Stir the penne into the boiling water. Bring the water back to a boil, stirring frequently. Cook the pasta, semi-covered, stirring occasionally, until done, 8 to 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Whack the garlic cloves with the side of a knife and add them to the hot oil. Cook, shaking the skillet, until the garlic is lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Lower the work bowl with the tomatoes close to the skillet and carefully — they will splatter — slide the tomatoes into the pan. Bring to a boil, season lightly with salt and generously with crushed red pepper, and boil 2 minutes. Pour in the vodka, lower the heat so the sauce is at a lively simmer, and simmer until the pasta is ready.

Just before the pasta is done, fish the garlic cloves out of the sauce and pour in the cream. Add the 2 tablespoons butter or oil, if using, and swirl the skillet to incorporate into the sauce. If the skillet is large enough to accommodate the sauce and pasta, fish the pasta out of the boiling water with a large wire skimmer and drop it directly into the sauce in the skillet. If not, drain the pasta, return it to the pot, and pour in the sauce. Bring the sauce and pasta to a boil, stirring to coat the pasta with sauce. Check the seasoning, adding salt and red pepper if necessary. Sprinkle the parsley over the pasta and boil until the sauce is reduced enough to cling to the pasta.

Remove the pot from the heat, sprinkle 3/4 cup of the cheese over the pasta, and toss to mix. Serve immediately, passing additional cheese if you like. 


Makes 6 servings.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jul 15, 2004)

Sounds nice, thank you


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 15, 2004)

Sounds GREAT GB!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2004)

Inject a watermelon with it.  Have a picnic.  Do not invite kids.


----------



## flora (Sep 18, 2004)

Kumquats in Vodka

Place 4 oz. kumquats in a mason jar, add 1 cup sugar, scraped seeds from 1 vanilla pod (throw in the pod as well).
Top with vodka and close tight.
Shake jar once a day, every day until the sugar is dissolved.
Store in a dark cupboard, and forget it for two months.
Then use the kumquats and the syrupy vodka as you like (great drizzled on pies, etc).


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 19, 2004)

Vodka in cooking?  Of course it's a good thing.  Food always tastes better when you have a happy chef!


----------



## Claire (Oct 4, 2004)

As a general rule I find vodka to not be flavorfull enough to hold up in most recipes.  BUT I have frozen it (will turn to a syrup-y consistency) then, at the very last minute pouring over cherry tomatoes and a dash of seasonings you'd normally use in a bloody mary -- W sauce, tabasco, bitters, S&P.  You want to add the vodka at the very last minute to retain that syrup consistency.  Bloody Mary Salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

Psiguy - the question was vodka in COOKING not vodka in the COOK.  

Claire - I have a recipe for Bloody Mary Tomatoes - I've just never made them - I think you just inspired me!!! LOL


----------



## GB (Oct 4, 2004)

Claire said:
			
		

> As a general rule I find vodka to not be flavorful enough to hold up in most recipes.


 i think the reason you use vodka in cooking is not for the flavor of the vodka itself. Actually you use it for its lack of flavor plus its alcohol content. The alcohol is used to bring out alcohol soluble flavors that you cannot taste without it. Since the vodka has no (or very little) flavor itself, you get the actual flavor of the alcohol soluble flavors you are after. Tomatoes are a prime example of something that has a flavor that you will only taste in the presence of alcohol.

Clair your bloody mary salad sounds great. I can't wait to try it. I have a bottle of Kettle One in the freezer right now. I will be making this tomorrow!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Make some Vodka and lemonade, its a great drink.
When adding it to your cooking, remove the pot from the heat source, then add the vodka in, place pot back on heat source.  Keep the bottle away from the heat source.
Tomatos and Vodka go great, the classic creamy tomato sauce with Vodka is very good.  You could also put that sauce over shrimp. You could put it in a cake, coffee flavored cake with vodka as an essence.


----------



## mish (Oct 6, 2004)

GB, love that penne & vodka sauce. Make it often & comes out great.  The rule of thumb, as I understand it, is alcohol evaporates while cooking.  It is about the flavor & not the alcohol.  When cooking with alcohol/wine, use a flavor/taste you like, or would drink.  If you don't like the taste, you won't enjoy the recipe.

As for leftover Vodka, well, think I have a recipe somewhere for Jello-Shots (jello cubes - pick your flavor w Vodka). If anyone is interested, send up a flare & I'll try to locate my recipe.


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah Mich, I love that sauce. I find it even gets better the second day.

Actually alcohol usually does not evaporate when cooking with it. A surprising amount of alcohol usually remains. It all depends on the amount of time it is cooked and even the cooking method. Here is a chart which will show what I am talking about.

http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blalcohol12.htm


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2004)

when i have too many cherry tomatoes, i peel them and soak them in vodka and fresh thyme overnight, then i serve them as an adult appetizer on a toothpick with worcestershire sauce and grated horseradish as a dip.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 8, 2004)

mish said:
			
		

> The rule of thumb, as I understand it, is alcohol evaporates while cooking.  It is about the flavor & not the alcohol.



Actually, alcohol never cooks out all the way, no matter what.  Usually, 20-80% of the alcohol remains, depending on your cooking time and technique.  Even after flaming 75% of the alcohol usually remains.

Heres a chart:  http://www.betterendings.org/Recipes/cookal.htm

Also, like GB says, many times alcohol is used not for the flavor, but for it's ability to release alcohol-soluable flavor components in food.  Vodka sauce is a good example of this. Vodka is used for its lack of flavor in a preparation where it brings out the flavor of the tomatoes


----------

